# Buying shells in Canada



## lucky644 (Sep 5, 2016)

I searched but couldn't find any information that was still valid (dead websites, places that don't exist anymore)

Anyone know of a place to buy Turbo/Whale-Eye/Escargot shells in Canada?

I am having a **** of a time importing from other countries.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've always bought mine at the grocery store. Go look for escargot.....


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Doesn't Amazon do business "natively" in Canada? They have quite a number of escargot shell options.

Edit: I guess not. The Canadian selection isn't the same as the US selection


----------



## lucky644 (Sep 5, 2016)

awanderingmoose said:


> Doesn't Amazon do business "natively" in Canada? They have quite a number of escargot shell options.


Not on the Canadian site, and on the american one all the retailers say "will not ship to your country".

I haven't been able to find escargot at any grocery stores that I've been to.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not in Canada, but I recently set up multies and dealt with the issue of shells.

Check out Amazon Canada. Amazon U.S. is the go to site for escargot shells for lots of folks down here. I did a quick search on Amazon Canada and it looks like there are at least a couple listings. (I just looked at what was posted while I was replying--and I for sure found boxes of escargot shells on Amazon Canada. Not the same as the U.S. selection but they are there. Amazon.ca homepage, search all departments for "escargot shells".) As far as looking local, check out craft stores for bags of assorted shells. This can be hit or miss depending on what you find on the shelves that particular visit, but even at "cost per usable shell" it can be an economical way to go--but again, not all bags of assorted shells seem to be created equal. As Fogelhund said, check your local grocers and gourmet food shops. I found escargot shells packaged with a tin of snails in the section with clams and oysters. I've read of people making great scores on used escargot shells at French restaurants, but I don't live near one so I'm not sure the best angle there. Most recent place I found escargot shells (sold clean and in packages of 36) was at a warehouse style restaurant/catering wholesale supplier. Overall price was a bit more expensive than they can be found online (if you get free shipping), but they are local and available at the drop of a hat. Living in the Midwest U.S., it's impossible to find quantities of only turbo or whale eye shells locally and ordering from a vendor on the coast is the only option--and like you I found the net to be filled with lots of dead site suggestions and had to start from scratch with google. Lastly, if you're not setting up a show tank and plan to sell fry regularly, you may wish to consider pvc elbows instead of shells. They're not very pretty, but netting your fish becomes infinitely easier.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

approx where are you in Canada?


----------



## lucky644 (Sep 5, 2016)

Fogelhund said:


> approx where are you in Canada?


Edmonton.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.qualifirst.com/en/snail-shel ... al-command

This is a Canadian Company... I'm not sure if they sell to the public, but it might be worth a try.

or..

https://www.amazon.ca/gr-coquilles-esca ... got+shells


----------



## lucky644 (Sep 5, 2016)

Fogelhund said:


> http://www.qualifirst.com/en/snail-shells-empty-extra-large-24ct-royal-command
> 
> This is a Canadian Company... I'm not sure if they sell to the public, but it might be worth a try.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just saw the Amazon listing, it doesn't have a count just 300 grams. No idea how many shells that is, or if $56.44 after taxes/shipping (or $0.19 a gram) is reasonable.

The other site you linked to sell 24 for $11.71 but it's for wholesalers, not sure if I can get it privately, but I'll try.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is also a link there for "find a retailer"... worth a try.


----------



## lucky644 (Sep 5, 2016)

Fogelhund said:


> There is also a link there for "find a retailer"... worth a try.


Nothing in my area


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lucky644 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > There is also a link there for "find a retailer"... worth a try.
> ...


Better chance they will send it to you direct then...


----------



## lucky644 (Sep 5, 2016)

Fogelhund said:


> lucky644 said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


Success, they accepted my order.

48 shells, shipped @ $50.


----------



## rydiggs (Nov 13, 2016)

i know this post is kind of old, in case someone else stumbles upon this thread searching for shells in Canada like i did. after a heck of a time i found mine on ebay. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/222144846413?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT im not sure if that's pricey or not but we dont have many options :/


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

i live in winnipeg and i got my escargot shells from de lucas deli/market, which is an upscale supermarket/deli type thing. it was a little pricey from them, i would think ebay would normally be the best bet


----------



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

I live in Ontario and was unable to find Escargot shells, and therefore I did not work towards getting any shelldwellers. In the future, if I ever decide to keep shelldwellers, I'll check some of the places you guys have linked.


----------



## Boreas (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey,

I just set up a Similis tank, I'm also in Ontario. I didn't like the look of escargot shells, so I emailed a number of shell companies down in the States looking for some other kind of shell. I ordered from the first of these two, but the other says that they ship to Canada. I went with Tapestry Turbo snail shells. They're the perfect size for them. The shells themselves are kind of thick and heavy, I haven't seen my fish moving them, which might be an issue, might not.

http://naplesseashellcompany.com/hermit ... ction.html
http://stores.ebay.com/floridashellsandgifts/


----------

